# Badgers are being culled in Doniford NOW



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

TA23 0TQ . I feel physically sick.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So do I. 

Disgusting.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I hope they rot in hell, this is so sad and so unnecessary


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

This is so wrong I am so upset about this 

Viv xx


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

This is absolutely disgusting, I am so glad I don't live near so can't hear the guns going off. It must be so terrifying for them. God help them.

It is so wrong and so sick. Slaughter for slaughters sake.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ive a feeling this was a false alarm as Ive not heard anything more, loads of sabs are out in the cull zones so im sure it would have been verified. Unfortunately everyone is saying the killing is likely to begin tonight...praying with all my heart this turns out to be another false alarm.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Ive a feeling this was a false alarm as Ive not heard anything more, loads of sabs are out in the cull zones so im sure it would have been verified. Unfortunately everyone is saying the killing is likely to begin tonight...praying with all my heart this turns out to be another false alarm.


I do hope this has been a false alarm but sadly if they are hell bent on carrying out this despicable act it is going to happen eventually


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have read that a poor badger in cOVENTRY WAS SHOT IN THE HEAD,BY PERSONS UNKNOWN, A MAN FOUND IT DYING IN THE ROAD AND CALLED FOR HELP THE BADGER WAS HIT RIGHT BETWEEN THE EYES WITH WHAT THEY THINK WAS A HIGH POWERED AIRGUN, ABSOLUTELY AWFUL THE POOR THING JAD TO BE PUT TO SLEEP, IT WAS IN SO MUCH PAIN[ Sorry just realised caps was on]


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

buffie said:


> I do hope this has been a false alarm but sadly if they are hell bent on carrying out this despicable act it is going to happen eventually


They are Buffie, nothing is going to stop this arrogant corrupt government



jaycee05 said:


> I have read that a poor badger in cOVENTRY WAS SHOT IN THE HEAD,BY PERSONS UNKNOWN, A MAN FOUND IT DYING IN THE ROAD AND CALLED FOR HELP THE BADGER WAS HIT RIGHT BETWEEN THE EYES WITH WHAT THEY THINK WAS A HIGH POWERED AIRGUN, ABSOLUTELY AWFUL THE POOR THING JAD TO BE PUT TO SLEEP, IT WAS IN SO MUCH PAIN[ Sorry just realised caps was on]


Ive done another thread on that poor soul Jaycee

.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh right ,I will have a look, thanks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sadly Noushka I have just heard on the news that the cull is meant to be going ahead tonight although protesters are said to be out in force .
What a sad night it is going to be


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

buffie said:


> Sadly Noushka I have just heard on the news that the cull is meant to be going ahead tonight although protesters are said to be out in force .
> What a sad night it is going to be


Its heartbreaking, I cant believe its come to this Apparently there are 500 people out in each of the cull zones trying to stop the cull.

God lets hope they succeed.

.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

buffie said:


> I do hope this has been a false alarm but sadly if they are hell bent on carrying out this despicable act it is going to happen eventually


Yes, And this government are hellbent on going ahead!
I hope that this is remembered when they ask us the mark the ballot papers with a X.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DT said:


> Yes, And this government are hellbent on going ahead!
> I hope that this is remembered when they ask us the mark the ballot papers with a X.


I'll NEVER forget or forgive. :cursing:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry cant find the thread about the poor badger,found in the road having been shot,i thought it said on the news the cull had started in Somerset on monday


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

This is so disgusting. This encourages those SICK idiots out there who harm puppies/kittens and other animals to capture and torture and kill, they don't realise it won't just be licensed people eliminating them, I don't agree with it at all and already there's badgers behind found harmed/hurt and shot by air rifles!! Sicks bl--dy [email protected]! 

So mad :cursing:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds as though badgers were being killed in several places in Somerset last night, there were reports of shots heard all around Stogumber AND.... DOGS!!

there were reports of a badger covered in blood running across a field!

how can this ever be 'humane'? hell has been unleashed on these poor innocent creatures.



jaycee05 said:


> Sorry cant find the thread about the poor badger,found in the road having been shot,i thought it said on the news the cull had started in Somerset on monday


Here you are Jaycee >> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/322050-badger-found-dying-shot-between-eyes.html



Cheryl89 said:


> This is so disgusting. This encourages those SICK idiots out there who harm puppies/kittens and other animals to capture and torture and kill, they don't realise it won't just be licensed people eliminating them, I don't agree with it at all and already there's badgers behind found harmed/hurt and shot by air rifles!! Sicks bl--dy [email protected]!
> 
> So mad :cursing:


They don't care Cheryl. They are all lacking of a moral conscience...they are all wildlife criminals!

.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't think about this, it makes me feel sick to think what those poor frightened creatures must be going through. Their world has been turned upside down  Some humans are despicable.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been following the badger cull on facebook, but read today that there is going to be a grey squirrel cull at Lizard point, by trapping, shooting and poisoning
It is so that RED squirrels can be reintroduced, and says red and grey cant live together due to squirrel pox in the greys


----------



## GeoffLondon (Feb 17, 2010)

I hate stuff like this. Near me (Epping Forest) they're about to do a cull of Red Deer because they're endangering motorists. You know what? I don't care. Red Deer were in these forests long before WE built the roads through. Humans have an uncanny way of just assuming Earth is ours, when it's not; it's every living creatures. How can we say '_Oh, we're keeping deer numbers level so humans aren't affected_'?

It makes me SO mad. Drive more carefully. If you're worried about deer, don't take that route through the forest.

It's the same with these badgers. Because WE want to eat cows, and, therefore, have to farm them, it's the native creatures who suffer. It's horrible, misguided, and it's probably not even going to have the affect the farmers/government want. :crying:


----------

